# Error Message on Searching



## rhonda (Dec 20, 2011)

Error:  
Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 26214400 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 35 bytes) in /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/search.php on line 871

Encountered the above error when using Adv Search.  Was searching only one Forum (Wyndham) for search phrase "Bonus Time"


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2011)

Yep - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153674


----------



## jcrist (Feb 7, 2012)

*Search Broke*

Searched a forum.  

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 26214400 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 1048576 bytes) in /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/search.php on line 870


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 7, 2012)

This is a V-Bulletin problem and out of our control.  When you click on the "search" button, choose "Search TUG Via Google."


----------



## jcrist (Feb 8, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> This is a V-Bulletin problem and out of our control.  When you click on the "search" button, choose "Search TUG Via Google."



V-Bulletin is pretty much used on 90% of all forums, of which I frequent at least a dozen of them.  While this may be a bug in V-Bulletin, I don't think it would be their responsibility to login to your server and update your V-Bulletin version to the a version that doesn't have the bug.  I believe that is something you would control?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 8, 2012)

jcrist said:


> V-Bulletin is pretty much used on 90% of all forums, of which I frequent at least a dozen of them.  While this may be a bug in V-Bulletin, I don't think it would be their responsibility to login to your server and update your V-Bulletin version to the a version that doesn't have the bug.  I believe that is something you would control?




JC,

If you haven't already -see this other Tug thread about this topic, including the solutions.


Richard


----------



## jcrist (Feb 8, 2012)

Would the better solution be to fix the problem as opposed to providing a workaround?

The version of VBulletin you are using 3.6.4, is six years old (released in 2006).  

Here's a thread from the VBulletin Support forum (from 2007) discussing the issue:

https://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php/233125-Error-on-searches?highlight=+error++line++870

The link to the thread you posted also shows a post stating "we have no control"  Do you not have the ability to update VBulletin and/or PHP on your server? Or have you just chosen not to do so due to resource (time/money) limitations?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 8, 2012)

In another thread, TUG owner Brian Rogers has already stated that they are upgrading...


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 8, 2012)

Due to the extensive modifications we've made to the software to customize it for TUG's needs, updating to later versions of the software is not a simple or easy process.   It will be done, but it will take a while, possibly several months, as we have to feel our way along.

In the meanwhile, tonight (Wednesday Feb 8, 2012) we have made some changes to the way the board runs its searches.

Please report any search errors you receive.


----------

